# clicking sound (or popping sound) from headset..



## CE750 (Feb 12, 2006)

I just got my new bike, and noticed a popping or click sound coming from the headset when I turn the bar/wheel 180 degrees (from left to right) and back... it doesn't always happen, but it does on every 3rd or 4th time.... it's like a popping/or clicking metal on metal sound.. is this normal? should I be concerned? the sound doesn't occur during normal riding, just when I'm walking the bike and therefore at times turning the front thru those kinds of angles..

thanks


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

The way you describe the sound I think I've had the same. Well, one never knows. On my bike it was a cable. To be precise what happened was the turning of the bar pulled the cable's hose out of one of the guides on the frame. When I moved the bar back the thing snapped back into place with a metalic sound. 

The solution would be a slightly longer cable/hose. But on my bake it wore in. I haven't heard the sound in a while. Could be the dirt...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds about right, check your hoses & cables. If it falows the rotation of the wheel it could be the barake pad if you have disc's.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Elimanate all the external stuff, stuff you can "see" while looking at your bike. If no cables, or hoses are catching then maybe put a screwdriver tip to the headset area and the other end on your ear. Have a friend move the bars back and forth. If the sound is defenitely comming from the headset area then it needs tightened........you'll have to ask how to do this by letting us know what kind of set up you have...


----------



## CE750 (Feb 12, 2006)

eatdrinkride said:


> Elimanate all the external stuff, stuff you can "see" while looking at your bike. If no cables, or hoses are catching then maybe put a screwdriver tip to the headset area and the other end on your ear. Have a friend move the bars back and forth. If the sound is defenitely comming from the headset area then it needs tightened........you'll have to ask how to do this by letting us know what kind of set up you have...


I can't wedge a screw driver in between the headset and frame (no room), and I'm thinking it's a cable.. the only cable's I have are the two derailleurs.. Cause it seems to happen when the cables are tight, and not loose (when the bike is in a low gear?).. And the weird thing is it happens in both directions, which is why now I'm starting to think that maybe it's not the cables.

It's not happing as much now (only the first time or so I move the bike after it sat for a while), only on the occasional turn of the handle bar thru about 180 degrees and then only when the bar gets to that extreme position not in the intermediate position).. Could the headset need more lock-tight?

It's a Chris King Ti headset on a Moots (ti) Cinco frame.

-Bike shop seems to think it's just locktight needed in the headset, but he didn't actually hear it.

Sam


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

The screwdriver technique is the poor repair man's way to find noises. Placing the tip end on the possible source of a noise and your ear on the handle end allows the noise to be transmitted through the shaft and will be CLEARLY heard if indeed, the noise is comming from that area. You don't need to wedge the screwdriver in between the cup and head tube, just place it firmly on the head tube or headset and listen while someone turns your bars. If a popping noise is being generated in that general area, you will hear it at an amplified rate.

This is a common method used by mechanics off all types. Its kinda like putting a glass to a door to hear conversations going on that you couldn't otherwise hear, like when you were a kid, lol. -good luck. btw, locktite in a headset??? never heard of this. I do have a CK headset but I didn't install it and have never worked on one myself. I do know that there is NO need for locktite (that I can think of) on a regular threadless headset set-up. Maybe CK is different.


----------



## CE750 (Feb 12, 2006)

eatdrinkride said:


> The screwdriver technique is the poor repair man's way to find noises. Placing the tip end on the possible source of a noise and your ear on the handle end allows the noise to be transmitted through the shaft and will be CLEARLY heard if indeed, the noise is comming from that area. You don't need to wedge the screwdriver in between the cup and head tube, just place it firmly on the head tube or headset and listen while someone turns your bars. If a popping noise is being generated in that general area, you will hear it at an amplified rate.
> 
> This is a common method used by mechanics off all types. Its kinda like putting a glass to a door to hear conversations going on that you couldn't otherwise hear, like when you were a kid, lol. -good luck. btw, locktite in a headset??? never heard of this. I do have a CK headset but I didn't install it and have never worked on one myself. I do know that there is NO need for locktite (that I can think of) on a regular threadless headset set-up. Maybe CK is different.


Actually it's Ti-Prep for the Ti on Ti surface contact to keep it from seizing.. After calling several bike shops that have worked with Ti frames and in some cases Ti Headsets the consensus is that Ti on Ti is ok, but have it checked about every year or so and re-apply Ti-Prep to the journals to make sure there isn't any oxidation between the two similar ti surfaces..


----------



## hogwash (Mar 1, 2004)

i had a similar problem this past summer. i took the fork/headset assembly apart (i didn't remove the cups, of course), greased things a little, put it back together and the noise was gone. now what was causing the noise, i don't exactly know. might have been too tight, too loose, some dirt/debitage caught in there... anyway, it stopped.


----------



## Razr (Feb 17, 2006)

My old Trek 9200 emitted clicks from the headset when pressure was applied. At first I thought it was the handlebar... After I removed the stem I found the headset ring had snapped in two although all the ball-bearings were still in line


----------



## CE750 (Feb 12, 2006)

Razr said:


> My old Trek 9200 emitted clicks from the headset when pressure was applied. At first I thought it was the handlebar... After I removed the stem I found the headset ring had snapped in two although all the ball-bearings were still in line


Got an appointment tomorrow at my good friends bike mechanic's shop to have the entire front redone.. Remove headset, re-face journals, clean all parts, re apply Ti-Prep, and re-assemble.. According to Chris King (I talked to them today), sometimes with Ti on Ti, the occasional click or tic is impossible to get rid of, but it has no harmful effects as it means that the journal is not fused to the race ring (otherwise it wouldn't creak).

But the re-face is also a recommended procedure when you remove one headset and replace another.. and this could be the key.


----------

